# Application TV sur Mac



## thierry69007 (10 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je pensais que la nouvelle application TV de MacOs reprendrait le même principe que celle d'iOs, en effet sur iOs l'application propose de visionner une série via Netflix, OCS etc via la rubrique "Comment regarder". Or sur Mac point de choix à part l'achat via le store Apple. C'est normal ?
Sur des vidéos Youtube de présentation de l'app il semble que la version US propose d'autres canaux (HBO...)

Thierry


----------



## Jura39 (2 Novembre 2019)

Je ne comprend pas non plus , car j'ai l'abonnement gratuit d'un an et je ne peux voir la meme chose  sur l'iPhone que sur le Mac

Ne fonctionne pas non plus sur mon iPhone


----------



## thierry69007 (3 Novembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ne fonctionne pas non plus sur mon iPhone



C'est à dire ? 

Le problème que je rencontre c'est que sur l'application TV sur iPhone pour une série donnée (Fear the walking dead par exemple), l'application me laisse le choix entre la regarder via canal, prime video ou l'acheter sur iTunes TV. 





Par contre sur l'application TV de Catalina, mon seul choix c'est de l'acheter :


Pour une application qui se veut un agrégateur de contenu c'est un peu raté. Bon, et je parle pas de l'interface


----------



## Jura39 (3 Novembre 2019)

Mon abonnement fonctionne bien sur l'iPhone mais pas sur le Mac


----------



## puregeof (13 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Question annexe concernant l'application TV sur Catalina : *comment effectuer une recherche dans sa bibliothèque ?*

Contrairement à l'application Musique qui permet, dans la barre de menu, de choisir entre effectuer une recherche sur "Apple Musique" ou sur "Votre bibliothèque", les recherches effectuées sur l'application TV se font d'office sur les contenus "Apple TV" en ligne. Je ne parviens donc pas à accéder à mes propres contenus via la recherche de l'application TV.


----------

